# Elk pack



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Grandson wants an elk pack for Christmas. One with a frame and to carry meat out. Any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

You’ve got the rest of today for the 40% off sale on Badlands website. They make great packs, IMO.


----------



## lefty8 (Nov 28, 2020)

I have an Eberlestock pack Mainframe which is an external pack frame, pack some separate but they are awesome. They are have a 30 % off Cyber Monday sale currently on their website. Eberlestock.com


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

I like Mystery Ranch Metcalf and EXO 4800. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

What's your budget? I'm assuming many of the packs I'd recommend are more than what you'd like to spend on the grandson for Christmas, but there are decent options in several different price ranges.

40% off Badlands is probably about as good an option as there is right now depending on how much you'd like to spend.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Start with his age and experience in mind. 

Has he packed any elk out and mentioned that he liked the pack that he was using? 

For packing meat I just like a pack frame that I can tie either a bag of meat to it or a whole quarter. I could care less if there is a actual bag on the frame or not since I don't use the bag for packing meat.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> You've got the rest of today for the 40% off sale on Badlands website. They make great packs, IMO.


Ordered one! Thanks for the heads up. It was right about what I wanted to pay.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Kwalk3 said:


> What's your budget? I'm assuming many of the packs I'd recommend are more than what you'd like to spend on the grandson for Christmas, but there are decent options in several different price ranges.
> 
> 40% off Badlands is probably about as good an option as there is right now depending on how much you'd like to spend.


Thanks, went with badlands.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Critter said:


> Start with his age and experience in mind.
> 
> Has he packed any elk out and mentioned that he liked the pack that he was using?
> 
> For packing meat I just like a pack frame that I can tie either a bag of meat to it or a whole quarter. I could care less if there is a actual bag on the frame or not since I don't use the bag for packing meat.


He's 19, got his 1st elk(cow) on Saturday. I went with the badlands. Fit my budget.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

That will be a great pack for him. He can abuse it too and their warranty is pretty awesome. 

Glad you found something.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Glad you found a great deal! I was going to be smart ars and say the best pack frame I've used for Elk is called a MULE.


----------

